# Disable Insert Key



## pianojoe (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello - I am running Vista Home Premium and would LOVE to get rid of the Insert key. I am a two-finger typist and hit Insert too often. Any help would be most welcome!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a keyboard remapper that's compatible with Vista, you can swap any key you like.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...aa-780d-4253-9e0a-e17e51db2223&DisplayLang=en

Here's another one that claims to be Vista compatible:

http://www.randyrants.com/2006/04/sharpkeys_21.html#comments


----------



## pianojoe (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm sorry. The first time I ean that first link, a message said there was no such window in Microsoft. Finally got to a key mapper window, and I have no idea how to use it. I do not want to remap the whole keyboard, just disable the Insert key.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try the other one, maybe the instructions are clearer.


----------



## pianojoe (Mar 30, 2006)

In the meantime, I have found a program which disables both the Caps Lock and Insert Keys. Very simple to use and has options to restore use of these keys. Program called CapsUnlock.
It sits in the taskbar.Thanks for all your efforts!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

